# Linux; Help Choosing



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm thinking of going onto www.geeks.com and purchasing a cheap laptop with a Linux based OS. I'm not looking for a gaming rig or multimedia powerhouse. I'll be using it just mostly for my wife to have something to do while I'm playing on the 360 or using the internet. I'd like a Linux system that can run applications well with minimal downtime. I've always been a Linux fan from what little I've used them, basically Ubuntu and Mint. 
I'm wondering what everyone's thoughts are on what Linux OS is preferable to everyone? Will I have any issues with OS connectivity and the wireless on the laptop? Any tips or tricks for a Linux newbie?
Thanks
-Atticus


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ubuntu is the only one I've messed with lately, but it has everything you want and much more.
I've never had a problem with wireless or any other drivers with it.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Marlin Guy said:


> Ubuntu is the only one I've messed with lately, but it has everything you want and much more.
> I've never had a problem with wireless or any other drivers with it.


I've only used Ubuntu on my secondary hdd on the desktop so I haven't had to use any wireless drivers or anything. Unfortunately, it looks like .geeks. is out of their Linux laptops right now so it may come down to building one -.-, ugh. I have Ubuntu 8.something-or-the-other I think and want to upgrade to 10.10 if and when I get this laptop. Craigslist here I come 

Still open to more suggestions on Linux OS to try out!

-Atticus


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ubuntu is completely free and a breeze to install, so it doesn't matter where you get laptop from. Just get what you want and then download the Ubuntu ISO, burn and install.

http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

I've used Ubuntu before and usually just download the ISO, mount with Daemon and then have them send me a free CD in what feels like 785 weeks standard shipping. I figure the laptop will be easy enough to snag. I have some inside connections with the IT department at a huge construction company here in N Central FL. When they have equipment they want to replace or order to much of, they usually sell it to me for dirt cheap, or exchange it for other equipment I have. Hopefully they'll pull through. 
Have you heard about any other Linux OS that were decent or interesting in some way?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Mint is ranked just behind Ubuntu in popularity.
It's a Debian/Ubuntu based OS , but with more add-ons and features.

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mint

You can review all Linux distributions via the website as well


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

AttiTech said:


> ... usually just download the ISO, mount with Daemon and then have them send me a free CD


Why are you having them send a CD if you have the ISO already? No burner?


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Marlin Guy said:


> Why are you having them send a CD if you have the ISO already? No burner?


I have the burner capabilities but I like having the original copies from them as well as the ISO backed up on my key. ) I try to come as prepared as possible. I have XP backed up on 2 personal CD's, my 16g key, the original copy, and a CD backup that I lend out.

 I'm at work and don't leave for another 15 more minutes so I'll check those links when I get home. We can barely see anything here. Weird that Mint is under Ubuntu if it has more features.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Trying this out now from a CD. Interesting. Will take some getting used to though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ubuntu is for start, after paly and be familiar with it, you could look around and compare different flavors to it.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Ubuntu is for start, after paly and be familiar with it, you could look around and compare different flavors to it.


Seems the general vote is Ubuntu, so Ubuntu 10.10 it is!  Much appreciated on everyone's inputs. Just out of curiosity, what are you all running? OS, comp specs and what is it generally used for?

-Atticus


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I grew up with the red hat distro however Ubuntu is usually what I tell people to use who want to get familiary with it because it's the most GUI based out of all of the distro's I've used. I haven't used Mint though I might try that some time on a lap top.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AttiTech said:


> Seems the general vote is Ubuntu, so Ubuntu 10.10 it is!  Much appreciated on everyone's inputs. Just out of curiosity, what are you all running? OS, comp specs and what is it generally used for?
> 
> -Atticus


All of them - Solaris, WinXXes, MacOSes,RHEL,Fedora,Ubuntu; Servers, workstations, desktops, notebooks (but not those midgets - netbooks).


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

P Smith said:


> All of them - Solaris, WinXXes, MacOSes,RHEL,Fedora,Ubuntu; Servers, workstations, desktops, notebooks (but not those midgets - netbooks).


:lol: Midget Netbooks, huh? I'm hoping to get a big boy Laptop to run Linux on. I'm not familiar with Solaris. Checked .geeks. and they don't have any of their Linux Laptops. They were selling about 4-6 different brands, decent computers [1-3gigs ram, 1.4-2.1gHz processors, 250+g HDD, 14.1-17" screens] just loaded with Ubuntu. Should have jumped on it a few months ago. They were only selling them for $150-$275. Darn my laziness.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I grew up on Slackware in the late 90s. Ubuntu feels like training wheels. I'm goofing around with Suse lately, though.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

RasputinAXP said:


> I grew up on Slackware in the late 90s. Ubuntu feels like training wheels. I'm goofing around with Suse lately, though.


I dabbled with altering Ubuntu a bit but that's as far as I ever got. Never used it the sole OS on a system. Hopefully TigetDirect can be of more assistance.

-Atticus


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

AttiTech said:


> :lol: Midget Netbooks, huh? I'm hoping to get a big boy Laptop to run Linux on. I'm not familiar with Solaris. Checked .geeks. and they don't have any of their Linux Laptops. They were selling about 4-6 different brands, decent computers [1-3gigs ram, 1.4-2.1gHz processors, 250+g HDD, 14.1-17" screens] just loaded with Ubuntu. Should have jumped on it a few months ago. They were only selling them for $150-$275. Darn my laziness.


Depending on what you're doing you don't need a power house.



AttiTech said:


> I dabbled with altering Ubuntu a bit but that's as far as I ever got. Never used it the sole OS on a system. Hopefully TigetDirect can be of more assistance.
> 
> -Atticus


I would find a site you like about the distro you choose rather than asking people in a store. Installing Ubuntu is almost identicle to doing a Windows OS install with a couple less questions.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> Depending on what you're doing you don't need a power house.
> 
> I would find a site you like about the distro you choose rather than asking people in a store. Installing Ubuntu is almost identicle to doing a Windows OS install with a couple less questions.


I've installed and played with Ubuntu before.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Will it install on a second hard drive, and dual boot with Windows 7, or would it screw up my windows 7 install?


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Will it install on a second hard drive, and dual boot with Windows 7, or would it screw up my windows 7 install?


You can dual boot it or just run it off the CD, or just install it on a key and run it off of that. If you like it, install it on the second drive and dual boot it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

AttiTech said:


> You can dual boot it or just run it off the CD, or just install it on a key and run it off of that. If you like it, install it on the second drive and dual boot it.


That is what I was going to do, just wanted to make sure it would not trash my win7 bootloader. Id hate to have to reinstall windows 7 and all the files again.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> That is what I was going to do, just wanted to make sure it would not trash my win7 bootloader. Id hate to have to reinstall windows 7 and all the files again.


Ubuntu will install GRUB which is a bootloader. It will look similiar to when you press f8 when starting windows. This will let you choose what OS you want to run.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

AttiTech said:


> Seems the general vote is Ubuntu, so Ubuntu 10.10 it is!  Much appreciated on everyone's inputs. Just out of curiosity, what are you all running? OS, comp specs and what is it generally used for?
> 
> -Atticus


I'm running Debian on my firewall.. a Dell Precision 380, and on my mail/web server..a Dell Precision 390. I've also got a Dell M65 laptop that runs several different OS's depending on my mood...Ubunto 10 was probably the easiest install with Debian being a close second.

Macs are my main user boxes...one MacBook Pro, and one iMac. I have another Dell Precision 390 running XP that's pretty much relegated to simple file sharing at this point....just been too lazy to do anything with it.

At work it's a wide mix, but the vast majority is some *nix flavor. Mac on the desktops for everyone except customer service who have multiple systems and OS's for troubleshooting customer issues.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I installed Ubuntu on my old PC tonight and I like it! So much faster than windows XP.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

matt said:


> I installed Ubuntu on my old PC tonight and I like it! So much faster than windows XP.


Now you can say why DTV or dish using Linux for those receivers and DVRs.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Now you can say why DTV or dish using Linux for those receivers and DVRs.


Because they dont have to pay royalties to Apple or Microsoft?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bingo!
[Don't forget MacOS X has Debian core in it]


----------

